# Bon Secour Trout



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I left at 6:30 AM to catch the first cold weather morning of the season. Fished the creeks near Bon Secour river. The water level was still pretty high and my first spot did not produce. Moved to a junction where two creeks a join. Started casting a matrix shad using a slow retrieve with jerks intermittently. That did the trick and for the next hour the specks were dancing on top of the water all the way to the boat. Everything was keeper sized with the majority 16-19 inches. Released all the just legal fish except one which had a very deep hook set. Kept 9 and probably released just as many.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and to think I almost launched the yak there this morning. Oh well

Nice bag of Specks!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great report! Looks like some very healthy fish, and a fun morning on the water.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of trout !


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Yesterday was so much fun I had to go again. Stayed in the same general area, but a different creek. Today the fish were in greater numbers by the creek mouth, but I did manage some small specks and white trout up the creek. There were small shrimp and hand sized pogies everywhere. While drifting the creek something large slammed my paddle tail and before I could get my skiff turned around over 200 yards of braid had burned off the reel. The fish was well out of the creek and headed up river. I was down to the mono backing and applied my thumb to keep anymore line from coming off, tried to turn it's head and broke my leader. Didn't feel like a large red, but who knows. I did see plenty of very large blow ups near the creek mouth. After losing that fish, I was pretty demoralized. Made one more drift and caught a 17" red. Kept one speck and one redfish. I really want to give that area another go tomorrow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job! I might have to put the boat in and head over that way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you got "jacked" up this morning! There should be some in the river still and that type of line burn is definitely a signature.

Nice fish.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Sounds like you got "jacked" up this morning! There should be some in the river still and that type of line burn is definitely a signature.
> 
> Nice fish.


That didn't even cross my mind, but I bet it was. I'm going back tomorrow to try and confirm.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a nice day on the water....good deal on the keepers fer dinner!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like a jack for sure. Chris caught one up there this weekend, and we saw several "boil" during the day. 
Weekend fishing tip: Early morning bite has definitely been better than later in the day, and will likely remain that way until the water gets moving again.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Sounds like a jack for sure. Chris caught one up there this weekend, and we saw several "boil" during the day.
> Weekend fishing tip: Early morning bite has definitely been better than later in the day, and will likely remain that way until the water gets moving again.


I think I saw you guys on the river Saturday at the bend near Bon Secour Fisheries. You guys had lines in the water so I didn't motor over. I was in a seafoam green skiff.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Anytime! *



MaxP said:


> I think I saw you guys on the river Saturday at the bend near Bon Secour Fisheries. You guys had lines in the water so I didn't motor over. I was in a seafoam green skiff.


I don't fish the area much- we were trying a couple points and creek mouths. I think I vaguely recall the boat (as much as my failing memory will allow). But feel free to hollar at us anytime we are out- I don't mind.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Jack Crevalle for sure. I've lost several spools of line and more than a few lures to them this year. I've had to go to a larger capacity reel, just to give me enough time to run them down to get my line back. Good report and nice catches. We went to escambia and three mile bridge yesterday and didn't do anything at all. The tide was already out, the water wasn't moving and I was not confident that we were going to have a good day. I knew I should have brought something like matrix shads, but i had an extra person in the boat so I kept tackle to a minimum. Bad call on my part. Bait was so thick at both the river and the bridge, it was amazing to see.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Turns out that jack destroyed the drag on my shimano citica. 15 inch trout were pulling line like they were slot reds. I ordered some new carbon fiber drag washers and opened up the reel. Black crud everywhere!!! Complete tear down and cleaning required. All is back together now, just need a nice redfish to test it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Carbontex should fix that problem for sure. Big Jacks definitely don't play around!!!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Success!


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Could this be the culprit? Caught in the same area about the same time.


----------

